# Thrush



## tanisha (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi 

I`m 26 weeks pregnant and have a very irritable vaginal area, itchy and sore,  I have it quite bad at the moment and wanted to know if there is anything that I can use over the counter from the Pharmacy.  I cant get an appointment at my GPs today.

Tanisha


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Tanisha,

You can use clotrimazole cream or pessaries for thrush first line in pregnancy. Unfortunately the product for sale OTC isn't licensed for use in pregnancy so pharmacists aren't really supposed to sell it to pregnant women and generally advise to go to GP and get it prescribed (the prescription product does have a license in pregnacy; seems a bit daft I know but that's just the way the regulations were set up)

Hope you can manage to get to GP  
Maz x


----------

